# Some funny stuff!



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

I got these in my email today! I [email protected] near spit juice out all over my computer and I had customers in the lobby waiting to go back. LOL....

*At some point you have to give up the "Daisy Dukes"*

SENIOR DRESS CODE

Many of us "Old Folks" (those over 50, WAY over 50, or hovering near 50) are quite confused about how we should present ourselves. We are unsure about the kind of image we are projecting and whether or not we are correct as we try to Conform to current fashions. Despite what you may have seen on the streets, the following combinations DO NOT go together And should be avoided:

1. A nose ring and bifocals 
2. Spiked hair and bald spots 
3. A pierced tongue and dentures 
4 Miniskirts and support hose 
5. Ankle bracelets and corn pads 
6. Speedo's and cellulite 
7. A belly button ring and a gall bladder surgery scar 
8. Unbuttoned disco shirts and a heart monitor 
9. Midriff shirts and a midriff bulge 
10. Bikinis and liver spots 
11. Short shorts and varicose veins 
12. Inline skates and a walker 
And last, but not least... 
13. Thongs and Depends










*
A guy set up a prank call for his wife over the radio to say Happy Birthday!*
http://www.ebaumsworld.com/2006/07/badnews.html

*Tired of Telemarketers?*
http://howtoprankatelemarketer.ytmnd.com/

*
LMFAO!!!!*


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

OMG !!! F***ing hilarious!!! I can't stop laughing!!

1st one---- I think I have vomit in my mouth
2nd one--- I guess that guy won;t be playing anymore practical jokes.
3rd one---- I could so see my husband doing that to a telemaketer!!


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

1. A nose ring and bifocals 
:rofl:


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Inline skates and a walker!!!


----------



## Bullygirl807 (Jan 24, 2006)

Cottage cheese was the first thing that came to mind.....EEEEWWWWWW!!!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Bullygirl807 said:


> Cottage cheese was the first thing that came to mind.....EEEEWWWWWW!!!


GROOOOOSSSSSS!!!!!!


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

your right cottage cheese came to mind! YUCK!


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

cottage cheeses was the first thing i thought too lmao


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

smokey_joe said:


> GROOOOOSSSSSS!!!!!!


I second that!!!!


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

hahahahahahahaha The 2nd one was GREAT!!!!! talk about foot in her mouth eh!!!! Well at least that bitch is gone...
And the old lady- Sour cottage cheese... That has been sitting in the sun for a week...


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

pantera2006 said:


> hahahahahahahaha The 2nd one was GREAT!!!!! talk about foot in her mouth eh!!!! Well at least that bitch is gone...
> And the old lady- Sour cottage cheese... That has been sitting in the sun for a week...


Awww Maaannnn!!!!


----------

